# Do I just leave it alone?



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Just bought my first 1966 GTO 2 weeks ago it has not been on the road since 1982 and has been sitting inside that entire time. I got it started in no time and it seems to run great at idle. I am working on getting the brakes working right now as the master cylinder was leaking. It had a disc brake conversion done at some point in it's early life as it appears to be all Delco marked parts. All of the components on the engine appear to factory installed and original to the car. 
It has very little body damage and the rust spot in at the lower front windshield under the trim the rest of the car is rust free. It appears to of had a cheap paint job done in the late 70's and needs to be painted again to look like new. My question is do I leave the engine and under hood area alone since it is so factory looking and untouched and just re-paint the exterior? Or do it complete as a full restoration? I am leaning towards just doing the exterior and not touching the under hood area until such time that engine needs to be rebuilt. 
Any thoughts on the correct direction?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome, thats what i would do (and did), get it running and stopping good and enjoy it while you do the body work. A driving car in epoxy primer is much more fun than one separated from its frame for 2+ years. Not all of these cars need a full body off nuts and bolt restoration.


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

It is such a great looking car other than the paint I think that this is the best direction to take, just fix what needs fixin.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lets see some pics of it...


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a similar situation. I still have original paint which looks decent but has spots that need repair. Mostly lower parts. After some wrk, my car runs and drives great. It's a fun car that turns heads, wins at shows, and gets lots of attention. I say just fix what makes you happy on your car and enjoy it. If you take it apart, it will be years, if ever it gets back on the road again.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

As I'm one of those guys fixing it while driving it. I'd say definitely get her rolling and stopping then drive her while you get her up to snuff.


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

I think I am with you guys drive it and enjoy it for now.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey neighbor! I'm in Santa Rosa and spend a fair amount of time in Larkfield. PM me and we'll chat about available resources in the area.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Hey neighbor! I'm in Santa Rosa and spend a fair amount of time in Larkfield. PM me and we'll chat about available resources in the area.


Santa Rosa? You know Rose Catering by any chance?

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Santa Rosa? You know Rose Catering by any chance?
> 
> Bear


I have a friend who had a restaurant named The Red Rose. She recently closed and now only caters and I thought that was the name she uses... They're originally form Arkansas and specialize in Southern food. Sound familiar?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't think that's the same outfit. My friend Paul has had Rose's Catering "forever" and has never had a restaurant to my knowledge. He also makes the best potato salad in the known universe. He's been in both Santa Rosa and Petaluma - and to be honest I'm not certain whether he lives in one and has his business in the other, or both. 

Bear


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

another try at pictures

http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/ricknkjo/20131014_063732_zps626d1554.jpg

http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/ricknkjo/20131002_173053_zps3c07c1ed.jpg

http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/ricknkjo/20131017_063039_zpsecaa4add.jpg


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Don't think that's the same outfit. My friend Paul has had Rose's Catering "forever" and has never had a restaurant to my knowledge. He also makes the best potato salad in the known universe. He's been in both Santa Rosa and Petaluma - and to be honest I'm not certain whether he lives in one and has his business in the other, or both.
> 
> Bear


Ha! I just Googled him and he's in Rohnert Park (seven miles South of me). I'll have to find a way to try the Potato salad!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

ricknkjo said:


> another try at pictures
> 
> http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/ricknkjo/20131014_063732_zps626d1554.jpg
> 
> ...


Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok driving the GTO and just painting it is, once the new brake booster and master cylinder are here it will be on the road.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's in pretty good shape. I would see what I could do to locate an original steering wheel or a better looking aftermarket one, fugly. A new carpet would really make that interior look 10 times better too.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Ha! I just Googled him and he's in Rohnert Park (seven miles South of me). I'll have to find a way to try the Potato salad!


IN addition to his catering business he was packaging it and selling it through local grocery stores there for awhile. I don't know if he still is doing that or not.

I occasionally travel to San Jose on business. He and I (and another friend) usually find a way to get together and play some music when I do, and I always bring a small cooler so I can carry home a batch of it on ice. It's that good.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks pretty unmolested except for the steering wheel, the more original you stay the better the value. New carpet would not hurt and you can get a good look at the floor pans from the inside. If the original carpet is not dry and brittle though you could just die it with some Rit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just fix as needed and enjoy. I've done that to all my GTO's, and the two I now have, and have had for 30+ years now, have never been restored. Just repaired as needed. While friends of mine haven't driven their GTO's in 25 years because they took them apart to 'restore' them, I'm out driving mine and taking trips all over the US. Life is short...get out and DRIVE!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking at the pictures, wow. That is a dead ringer for my first car, a Platinum '66 GTO. My plate was close to yours: SPN 298. Unreal. Looks like a very original and unmolested car, even has the impossible to find smog pump that CA cars had. You'll find that a little elbow grease will go a long way when it comes to general clean up of the engine bay and interior. I would NOT repaint the engine bay area...the one in my own '67 hasn't been repainted and still looks nice. I would probably touch up the engine (detail). I would definitely paint the car, though, as surface rust is starting here and there. I'd do a durable single stage enamel job and install the black pin stripe. Leave it 'on frame', and don't take the car apart, please. It's a clean, decent car that does not need to be turned into a pile of parts in the corner for years. BTW, if you want to sell it, I am interested!! (miss that first car!)
Jeff


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input, it seems to be 100% drive it is the way to go. I do have the original steering wheel as well and have plans for new carpet as that will brighten the interior.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice looking GTO. DRIVE it and ENJOY it!!!


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally got to drive the 66 for the first on Sunday morning to the grocery store and all went smooth. After changing the brake booster, master cylinder, front flex lines, rear wheels cylinders, and flushing oh so old fluid out the brakes worked. So this week it is off to the muffler shop for all new exhaust.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

ricknkjo said:


> Finally got to drive the 66 for the first on Sunday morning to the grocery store and all went smooth. After changing the brake booster, master cylinder, front flex lines, rear wheels cylinders, and flushing oh so old fluid out the brakes worked. So this week it is off to the muffler shop for all new exhaust.


Excellent. That's good to hear. How'd she run?


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

The car ran great and tomorrow morning to the muffler shop for the new exhaust and then I will just drive it for a while to make sure everything works well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The more you drive it, the more you'll like it. It kind of gets addictive.


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

It is at the muffler shop today getting all new exhaust going with the 3 chamber Flow masters.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I HATE Flowmasters. The drone and noise gets tiresome very quickly. I still like your car, though!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Three chambers should be nice. Two chambers on my Nova sounded badass but was too loud, I have to admit.

It's at Franklin's right? I'm out and about in my car today... 

edit: I was in that area and looked for your car, but didn't see it. How's it sound?


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

I did have the car at Johnny Franklin's dropped it off at 8 and put on the trailer at about 2 or so and back to work. I have not had much time to drive the car yet as I was at SEMA for 3 days and then in Key West for the last days days. But from the short time driving the car so far I think it sounds great with the 3 chamber Flow masters no drone on the freeway but a nice rumble at idle and when on the throttle. My 65' Falcon has 2 chamber Flow masters and they do have a drone but in that car they are perfect. 
When I got back to work this morning my new shocks, springs, and water pump were here so the next phase can start now.


----------

